# Help with uploading photos



## THB430 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have made posts and uploaded photos to my thread but they are always tiny. How do I make it so my images show up at a good size so you dont need a magnafine glass to see. I looked in this thread and did a search and nothing came up so I do apologize if this is a repeat question.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 24, 2014)

You need to host the pictures on a website, like Photobucket, that allows you to "hotlink" the image (URL for the image will end in .jpg).

Then you just use the image tags on each side of the url. It will look like this (without the space after the /)


----------

